# Another newbie couple with questions!



## Happycampers (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi we have just bought our first campervan, a Ford Autosleeper Flair. 
We are keen to get out wild camping asap! 
As newbies to all this please can anyone suggest a good solar panel kit?
Also where we could get a book about it (we have a wooden thing and we are not sure where it goes)
The gas needs ignighters to make the boiler work, any ideas of where to go to get this checked out and fixed in Hampshire area would be great
Thanks x


----------



## Lee (Sep 11, 2017)

I see you live in Hampshire, we have a meet at the Fox and Goose at Greywell near Hook this weekend, why not pop along and introduce yourselves.
I'm sure that you will find we can give you some advice.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 11, 2017)

Happycampers said:


> Hi we have just bought our first campervan, a Ford Autosleeper Flair.
> We are keen to get out wild camping asap!
> As newbies to all this please can anyone suggest a good solar panel kit?
> Also where we could get a book about it (we have a wooden thing and we are not sure where it goes)
> ...



Hope you enjoy your travels, no direct knowledge of Autosleepers, but joining one of the owners forums would be a good start
Auto-Sleeper Owners Club
Auto-Sleeper Owners Forum (ASOF) The Auto Sleepers Motorhomes Forums
dave


----------



## chrismilo (Sep 12, 2017)

Are meets not for full members? 

Hi and welcome 

Become a full member get discount from several motorhome parts places 
I bought my solar panal kit from alpha batteries and saved quiet abit being a member
Bought my cool freezer fridge and other bits and bobs from Johns cross and saved alot


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## winks (Sep 12, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Are meets not for full members?
> 
> Hi and welcome
> 
> ...



Welcome to the madhouse.

Totally agree with the above. If you become full members you will more than recover your membership with the discounts available whilst you are setting up your van. I can see no reason why you wouldn't be welcome at a meet if only for a while during the day to pick up on the feel of the group.

Cheers

H


----------



## Lee (Sep 12, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Are meets not for full members?
> 
> Hi and welcome
> 
> ...



Hi Chris
Rally's and main meets are for full members but gatherings are for everyone.

Lee


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome along,try bimble solar for panels/regulators.


----------



## The laird (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## chrismilo (Sep 13, 2017)

Lee said:


> Hi Chris
> Rally's and main meets are for full members but gatherings are for everyone.
> 
> Lee



So what are we gathering?  Wood for the fire ?:dog::lol-049::banana:


----------



## n brown (Sep 13, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> So what are we gathering?  Wood for the fire ?:dog::lol-049::banana:


 Lee's gathering his thoughts, shouldn't take long


----------

